# Moving Questions



## Severin (Jun 18, 2014)

So, finally after much searching my boyfriend and I have finally found a house in VA, signed the lease, and started moving our items down there. Next Thursday I will be moving the remainder of my stuff and saying goodbye to NJ. So, this means I need to pack up LeeLoo and prepare for our drive down. I have a petmate cat carrier with fleecey liner and a big snuggle sack that clips inside the carrier (so if there's sudden stops, while the carrier is buckled in, the sack inside doesn't get thrown around). 

However, my question becomes that this is going to be a 6-8hr trip depending on the traffic I hit around DC and then again around Richmond. Do I need to provide LeeLoo with food/water during this time? I know, personally for myself being carsick or agitated makes me vomit, and I don't want her to go through the same thing. I'd like to make the trip in one shot, but would it be better to stop periodically for an hour or so to feed/water her and give her a break from the driving? Or is doing it all in one shot, with or without food/water going to be ok? 

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I wouldn't give any food, since that can increase the likelihood of her getting carsick. If you're able, I would stop once or twice (every 2-3 hours) for maybe 10-15 minutes. You can check on her, change bedding if she's pottied or thrown up (take some extra bedding just in case she does, and a garbage bag or something to put dirty bedding in), and offer her some water. If she doesn't drink, that's fine. Most hedgies don't eat or drink much during the day anyway since they're sleeping. So I wouldn't worry too much!  Good luck with the drive, I hope the rest of the move goes smoothly!


----------



## Severin (Jun 18, 2014)

Easily doable. I'll just pull off at the first rest stop I encounter at each 2-3hr mark. Hopefully my lil' hedgeball of doom just sleeps the trip through, which is what I wish I could do, haha. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Severin (Jun 18, 2014)

Update: We made it down just fine. LeeLoo was active for the majority of the trip chirping at me and jumping around her snuggle sack. We stopped at a few rest stops where she lapped up water and snuggled on my lap. She got a little sick in the last 40 minutes, but after a good night of sleep in the new home she was zooming around like normal. 

Finally got one of the computers set up and running so I thought I'd pop on. She's settled in nicely to the new house and cage. And the boyfriend seems to be utterly elated to come home from work every day and see his little "Battle Hog" and snuggle up with her. <3


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Glad you made it safely and sounds like your little one managed pretty well!


----------

